# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Fahrrad versenden Österreich -> Deutschland

## timo20379

Hallo zusammen, 
kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wo ich ein Bike von Österreich nach deutschland versenden kann und was das ca. kostet? 
Danke und Gruß 
Timo

----------


## degoe

wenns klein genug verpackt ist Hermes oder Post. Kosten um die 25€. Habe auch schon öfters Räder nach D verschickt. So klein wie möglich machen und ab in denn Karton.

----------


## noox

Ich hoffe, es kann noch jemand genauere Tipps geben. Ansonsten mal auf post.at nachschauen.

----------


## timo20379

Der Verkäufer aus Österreich wird heute mal zu einem nahe liegenden Bike-Shop gehen und nach einem Karton fragen und dann bei der Poststelle sich nach dem Preis erkundigen. Werde dies dann hier kommentieren, so daß die nachfolgenden mit dem gleichen Problem wie ich bescheid wissen  :Wink:

----------

